# samba410-4.10.5_1 to samba410-4.10.8 error



## firetree (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi All,

My Portmaster fails to upgrade Samba, "samba410-4.10.5_1 to samba410-4.10.8", with the message:  

====> You must select one and only one option from the ZEROCONF single
=====> No option was selected (and one must be)
*** Error code 1

I regularly run Portmaster upgrade, this began with the upgrade to samba 4.10.7.
I do not use AD, this is a small home office network, two users.

The advice given in UPDATING/20190630 has no effect - Portmaster returns "does not seem to be installed, or listed as a dependency" for each Portmaster -o command.

Help please, how do I proceed?
Many thanks.


----------



## trev (Sep 7, 2019)

You need to choose one of the options - so, go to samba's port directory and `make config` and choose one of the ZEROCONF options (Avahi/Mdnsresponder).


----------



## firetree (Sep 7, 2019)

Joy and more thanks.


----------

